

Ask HN: Bank suggestions.  - kyro

Hey all,<p>I'm looking into opening an account and would appreciate any suggestions. I'm in California, 22, do not have a steady income, enjoy playing with puppies and the occasional romantic dinner. I thought you all would be the best to ask as many of you are penny pinching your way through startups, and are generally very resourceful and quick to find problems in any system. I have several hundreds to start out with, and am looking for the most transparent, fair, and preferably most advanced with respects to online banking and mobile access.<p>Also, there is a big chance I may be studying in Europe for an extended period of time, so I'm also looking for suggestions as far as accounts that could possibly be accessed on the cheap whilst I am abroad.<p>Thanks.
======
russell
I use Bank of America and have used Wells Fargo, mainly because they are all
over the place. They have an international presence, whereas your small local
bank probably doesnt.

Also, if you qualify, consider a credit union. They usually have all the usual
services, plus pay higher interest on deposits and charge lower for loans.

------
joepestro
ING direct for savings.

I'm in California too, and use Mechanics Bank (<http://www.mechbank.com>) for
checking. They have great service, and they pay your ATM fees no matter which
bank's ATM you use.

------
noodle
i use HSBC direct and have been happy with it. i've heard ING direct is
probably a little better, but its rates are typically a little lower.

